# Looking for a Red or Brown Standard ASAP



## PuppyParentToBe (May 9, 2020)

Hi,

I'm super new to the forum and Poodle world. My wife and I are looking to add a standard poodle to our currently family of 3 human daughters (9, 7, and 5). We currently live in the Phoenix Area, but are willing to drive up to 8-10 hours for the right dog, or would be willing to have a dog flown (if it can be done safely). We've long promised our girls a dog, and we're looking for one as soon as possible. We also want to make sure we're getting a great dog (more important than timing, color, or sex). I'd love any recommendations on breeders, or tips on dogs that may be available. We'd also look at a juvenile/young adult dog. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

You don't mention if you have prior dog experience. Just in case you're new to dogs in general or poodles specifically, I'm going to add a link to a thread here on PF about what to look for in a breeder. When you say great dog, I'm going to assume that health is important as well as temperament. On that basis, I'll also add a link to a geographic list of breeders being compiled, with the focus on breeders that do genetic health testing of the breeding parents, so your puppy has better odds for a long and healthy life. Your preferred colors are going to be a bit harder to find, so a longer wait or longer travel may be in the cards.

Buying a Puppy Safely








Buying a puppy safely - the basics


We have many discussions on here as to what constitutes a really good breeder, and rightly set our standards very high. In an ideal world, everyone would be prepared to research carefully, to build a relationship with an excellent breeder, and be ready to wait as long as it took for the right...




www.poodleforum.com





Geographical Breeders List With Additional Resources








🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com





If you use the Poodle Club of America link, it will take you to a page where you can search for the breeder referral person for the states in your target area.

There is a Poodle Club in the Phoenix area. Look under Board for the referral person for the Club.


https://valleyofthesunpoodleclub.com/


----------



## PuppyParentToBe (May 9, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. I’ve had a Miniature Dachshund and Great Dane previously (15 years ago), but this will be our first dog as a family . You’re correct on what we’re looking for from a “great dog” perspective. Knowing that the colors were looking for are a bit harder to find, would love to know if anyone has a specific recommendation on a breeder that may specialize in those colors. In the meantime, we’ll review the links and go from there. Thanks again!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

They're none of them within your 8-10 hr driving range but we have 3 breeder members who specialize in reds, and one breeder, not a member but often suggested when reds come up. 
The three on the list are Farley'sD in Pennsylvania, NOLA Standards in New Orleans, and Arreau in Canada. I think Arreau is also working with a breeder in the US, so still worth contacting. 
Not on the list yet is Patriot Poodles





AKC History Making Red Champion Toy, Miniature and Standard Poodles.


AKC Dark Red Standard Poodle Champions! Focused on the breed Standard, temperament and health. Low COI and genetically health tested.



www.patriotpoodles.com





I'm also going to suggest from the list Ash's Mystical, near Las Vegas and Desert Reef in Utah. I don't remember what either of their color focus is, if any.


----------



## PuppyParentToBe (May 9, 2020)

Awesome. Thank you. Has anyone heard of/worked with https://darlasredstandardpoodles.com/?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

No personal experience but the website seems to focus on marketing puppies and add ons, not actually on the poodles or her goals for her breeding program, or the adults she breeds. She mentions health tested parents but I would politely insist on the AKC registration numbers of the sire and dam of the puppy or litter you're interested in and verify the health testing yourself on OFA.org. If UKC registered you'll need the parents full registered names to do any look up. It's possible that she hasn't registered the results with OFA, tho there's no good reason not to. Insist on seeing the results on the testing lab site. Don't accept copies.
The bio sensor stimulation just makes me wonder, not in a good way, but I haven't looked into that, ever, since I've never seen that before as a replacement? for interacting with the pups. Just sounds gimmicky. ** on a quick look, bio sensory stimulation is a thing I've read of and is a valid technique. The missing Y makes a difference **
It might be worth your time to contact her and a few other breeders on the rec list to compare but if I were looking for myself, I'd keep looking.
Here's my personal checklist:
My ideal breeder is someone who is doing this because they love the breed. They want to see each new generation born at least as good as the previous, ideally better. They provide for every dog in their care as if that dog is their own. They will be there for the new family, and stand behind that pup for it's lifetime, rain or shine, with or without a contract. They will know the standards and pedigrees of their chosen breed, health and genetic diversity of their lines, and breed to better them. They will know of the latest studies in health standards for their chosen breed and variety.

They will have as many questions for me as I do for them. They invest in their dogs. They don't expect the dogs to support them.


Breeding Program 
! to maintain, improve, strengthen the breed
by breeding to standard, for health and genetic diversity,
and will prove their dogs meet these standards by showing or competing
or by breeding from titled parents. It's not the title, but what it shows
! focus is on quality, never quantity
! they do not cross breed

Breeding Parents
! registry information provided
AKC Registry Lookup
Dog Search
! not too old or young for breeding
! not overbred
see Asking questions from a breeder
and Frequency of Breeding a Bitch
! genetic health testing done appropriate to breed and variety
! other health testing such as eyes, hips
! results of testing on own website, OFA site or testing lab
see Health Related Publications - Versatility In Poodles, Inc.
and OFA Lookup Look Up A Dog | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO

Living Conditions
! in home with family
! breeder allows, even encourages home visits

Puppies
! routine and urgent vet care, immunizations, dewormings
! socialization
! first groomings
! registry papers
! they will not require spay/neuter before physical maturity
! health "guarantee" generally favors the breeder, not the buyer.
health guarantee is no replacement for health testing of dam and sire.
beginning housetraining is a bonus
temperament testing is helpful

Advertising
! individual website to detail history of breeder, goals for their program
! information on dams, sires, puppies
! no trend pricing for color, gender or size,
! no marketing gimmick terms like "teacup" "royal"

! Anything not found on the website should be provided by breeder before buying

If a breeder wants me to believe that they believe in their dogs, they won't stop the investment when it comes time to find the new families. If they want to cut costs by using free advertising sites like craigslist or listing on retail marketplaces like puppyspot or puppyfind, or other classified ad sites such as newspapers, I wonder what else they've cut costs on.


----------



## PuppyParentToBe (May 9, 2020)

This is so great. Appreciate all of the tips/insight. Thank you for spending so much time with this. Now, back to the quest.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Keep in mind that many good breeders have absolutely terrible web sites, and some horrible puppy mills look great. Good breeders are in it for the love of the dog; often the business side of things is just a necessary evil.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

cowpony said:


> Keep in mind that many good breeders have absolutely terrible web sites, and some horrible puppy mills look great. Good breeders are in it for the love of the dog; often the business side of things is just a necessary evil.


This is very true and thanks to PF I've learned that it's not only what's on a website but what isn't. The website is just a starting point. What I've learned is to read thru the contracts and guarantees, are they clearly written? can I live with the terms?. I look for confirmation of health testing at the sources if they say they do, and for _any_ testing if they don't say. I try to find their dogs on the breed registry. If there's an address, I look at that on Google street view. I look at where they advertise, if anywhere, outside of their website. If it's PuppyFind or PuppySpot or sites like those, that affects my opinion. Do they say or can I find how large or small their operation is? If they're large enough to be USDA or state licensed, that affects my opinion in relation to how they present themselves on their website. 

Look at enough websites and it's possible to start getting a feel for what kind of breeder they are by their website. If you learn what else to ask about or look for, you'll get a clearer picture but still not a whole picture. It's up to the searcher to know what's important to them and contact breeders that interest them to see what of those important criteria they and the breeder have in common.


----------



## BabetteH (May 1, 2019)

PuppyParentToBe said:


> Awesome. Thank you. Has anyone heard of/worked with https://darlasredstandardpoodles.com/?


They have a form on the website for a puppy reservation with a $500 deposit. No good breeder sells their puppies without getting to know the future owners. Good breeders love their dogs and see them as family, therefore the pups are family and they don't sell them to a complete stranger because they wired a deposit.


----------

